
Teardown and exploration of Apple's Magsafe connector - Ivoah
http://www.righto.com/2013/06/teardown-and-exploration-of-magsafe.html
======
oldmancoyote
You are not the only one whose Magsafe connector burned up. On Apple's own
site it has 8 5-star votes and 253 1-star votes. I've burned up two.

